# il prezzo delle fragole



## Ulisse (11 Maggio 2021)

Domenica mattina al supermercato. Le fragole tra le cose da prendere.
La facilità con cui mi distraggo, devio dalla lista originale o mi faccio infinocchiare da quelle ammaliatrici promoter, spingono mia moglie, saggiamente, ad affidarmi alla supervisione di mio figlio. 

Chi ci vede, deve pensare:
Che bello. Il papà che porta il figlio piccolo a fare la spesa.
La verità è proprio l'opposto. Ha lui la lista in mano.
E' lui che porta me solo perchè nn ha ancora la carta di credito. 

Mi richiama perchè superiamo il banco delle fragole senza prenderle pur essendo in lista.
Gli spiego che preferisco comprarle fuori.
C'è un uomo con la bancarella sulla strada per casa.

Non replica sul momento ma poi appena usciti mi chiede:

-perchè?
perchè è un modo per aiutare gli altri.

- in che senso?
Nel senso che non se la passa molto bene e comprare da lui è aiutarlo in modo dignitoso

-che significa dignitoso?
Significa in modo tale da non umliarlo come si potrebbe fare con un'elemosina.

-perchè ?
perchè comprando un prodotto è una retribuzione e non, appunto, un'elemosina.

-che vuoi dire?
significa pagare per un lavoro svolto e dare i soldi in cambio di qualcosa

arriviamo, finalmente, alla bancarella.
Chiedo per le fragole, pago e lui tenta palesemente di inchiappettarmi con il resto.
Gli faccio notare, chiamiamolo, l'errore.
Non pago, tenta allora di convertirmi il resto con altri prodotti aggiuntivi.

Come se ti rifiutassi di farti inchiappettare a 90 gradi e lui, invece di rimetterselo nei pantaloni, ti proponesse invece solo un'altra posizione ma sempre con il tuo culo come attore protagonista.
Eterosessualmente, ringrazio ma fermamente rifiuto.

Arriva finalmente questo benedetto resto.
Incasso, prendo il prodotto e ci allontaniamo.

-papà, perchè non hai voluto altre cose?
perchè mi piace aiutare ma non essere fregato

-perchè comprare da questi vuol dire essere fregati?
Non ho detto questo, solo che qualcuno ci prova e bisogna essere attenti.

-quindi anche il supermercato ci può provare?
Non credo. Passa tutto sul nastro e poco possono imbrogliare

-allora il signore non conviene.
Si che conviene se si guarda anche l'aspetto umano della cosa.

-cos'è l'aspetto umano?
A proposito, ma quel torneo alla Playstation con tutti gli altri poi l'hai fatto?

-Uh no, dai muoviamoci che sicuramente mi aspettano

Fiuuuuu.....salvato in calcio d'angolo....
e vaffanculo le fragole che manco erano chissà quanto buone.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2021)

Umanamente... basta che il tipo non sia esponente di una organizzazione che lo retribuisce una miseria


----------



## Ulisse (11 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Umanamente... basta che il tipo non sia esponente di una organizzazione che lo retribuisce una miseria


ehhhhh...sicurissimo non lo sono.
certe organizzazioni sono molto ramificate e capillari.
Speriamo di no.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

Hai dato una bella spiegazione a tuo figlio!
Cmq i supermercati non ti inculano sul resto...quello no...ma ti fregano coi prezzi esposti sui vari prodotti...
Spesso trovi un prezzo esposto...e magicamente una volta che passi il prodotto in cassa...l importo  aumenti....
Ultimamente l ho riscontrato purtroppo anche alla coop che fino a poco tempo fa si è sempre comportata in maniera onesta...ma da qualche mese purtroppo ha preso questa brutta abitudine.. ho trovato  anche prodotti con il cartellino e il prezzo di altri....tipo il bagno schiuma col prezzo della passata di pomodoro...uno guarda distrattamente il prezzo e pensa... economico il bagno schiuma...certo peccato che è il prezzo della salsa Mutti...
E non è stata l unica volta....
Mi assumeranno per fare il controllo dei prezzi


----------



## zanna1 (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai dato una bella spiegazione a tuo figlio!
> Cmq i supermercati non ti inculano sul resto...quello no...ma ti fregano coi prezzi esposti sui vari prodotti...
> Spesso trovi un prezzo esposto...e magicamente una volta che passi il prodotto in cassa...l importo  aumenti....
> Ultimamente l ho riscontrato purtroppo anche *alla coop che fino a poco tempo fa si è sempre comportata in maniera onesta*...ma da qualche mese purtroppo ha preso questa brutta abitudine.. ho trovato  anche prodotti con il cartellino e il prezzo di altri....tipo il bagno schiuma col prezzo della passata di pomodoro...uno guarda distrattamente il prezzo e pensa... economico il bagno schiuma...certo peccato che è il prezzo della salsa Mutti...
> ...


Ossimoro?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

Ogget


zanna1 ha detto:


> Ossimoro?


Oggi hai ingoiato un dizionario?


----------



## zanna1 (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ogget
> 
> Oggi hai ingoiato un dizionario?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai dato una bella spiegazione a tuo figlio!


Grazie. Ci provo. Faccio del mio meglio.
E' in un'età in cui l'imprinting di certi concetti è fondamentale.
Solo che con le domande lui è un maratoneta...parte lento ma non si ferma mai.
Io con le risposte sono invece più un centometrista...esplosivo all'inzio ma con il fiato corto 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cmq i supermercati non ti inculano sul resto...quello no...ma ti fregano coi prezzi esposti sui vari prodotti...
> Spesso trovi un prezzo esposto...e magicamente una volta che passi il prodotto in cassa...l importo aumenti....


si.
capitato qualche volta e stranamente sempre a danno del consumatore.
Mai visto prezzo esposto più alto di quello poi applicato.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai dato una bella spiegazione a tuo figlio!
> Cmq i supermercati non ti inculano sul resto...quello no...ma ti fregano coi prezzi esposti sui vari prodotti...
> Spesso trovi un prezzo esposto...e magicamente una volta che passi il prodotto in cassa...l importo  aumenti....
> Ultimamente l ho riscontrato purtroppo anche alla coop che fino a poco tempo fa si è sempre comportata in maniera onesta...ma da qualche mese purtroppo ha preso questa brutta abitudine.. ho trovato  anche prodotti con il cartellino e il prezzo di altri....tipo il bagno schiuma col prezzo della passata di pomodoro...uno guarda distrattamente il prezzo e pensa... economico il bagno schiuma...certo peccato che è il prezzo della salsa Mutti...
> ...


Si, confermo che mi è capitato varie volte ( recidivi eh) ad un supermercato in Italia. Facevo notare che i prezzi esposti ( non uno ma più) erano inferiori a quelli della cassa e nonostante le mie osservazioni la situazione si ripeteva ... con gli stessi prodotti. Quindi deduco che era voluto.
È un buon esercizio della memoria, basta che ti ricordi qualche prezzo e poi controlli sullo scontrino.
Un’altra furbata era quella di passare un prodotto due volte, anche se hai acquistato uno; poi ti dicono che è capitato per sbaglio, non sono neanche imbarazzate e non chiedono scusa, quindi mi sa anche questa volta di volontario.
Oppure una volta una cassiera diceva che aveva attaccata ( senza saperlo) un’etichetta sulla manica ed è passata involontariamente. L’ho notato subito sullo scontrino perché era un prodotto su 7-8 euro, fosse stato meno sarebbe passato inosservato.
Insomma bisogna controllare sempre lo scontrino.


----------



## Martes (11 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, confermo che mi è capitato varie volte ( recidivi eh) ad un supermercato in Italia. Facevo notare che i prezzi esposti ( non uno ma più) erano inferiori a quelli della cassa e nonostante le mie osservazioni la situazione si ripeteva ... con gli stessi prodotti. Quindi deduco che era voluto.
> È un buon esercizio della memoria, basta che ti ricordi qualche prezzo e poi controlli sullo scontrino.
> Un’altra furbata era quella di passare un prodotto due volte, anche se hai acquistato uno; poi ti dicono che è capitato per sbaglio, non sono neanche imbarazzate e non chiedono scusa, quindi mi sa anche questa volta di volontario.
> Oppure una volta una cassiera diceva che aveva attaccata ( senza saperlo) un’etichetta sulla manica ed è passata involontariamente. L’ho notato subito sullo scontrino perché era un prodotto su 7-8 euro, fosse stato meno sarebbe passato inosservato.
> Insomma bisogna controllare sempre lo scontrino.


Boh, io li controllo quotidianamente per spese di lavoro che van rendicontate (e si fanno anche spese con un gran numero di prodotti) e non mi è mai successo


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2021)

ecco perchè mia moglie controlla tutto prima e dopo  , ci provano  anche a non mettere le offerte che hanno nel volantino, oppure mettono il cartellino ambiguo con li sconti ma non è lo stesso prodotto, bisogna avere cento occhi


----------



## Lara3 (11 Maggio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Boh, io li controllo quotidianamente per spese di lavoro che van rendicontate (e si fanno anche spese con un gran numero di prodotti) e non mi è mai successo


Sicuramente lo fa qualcuno, ma non tutti.
Sarebbe preoccupante se questo fatto lo riscontrassero in tanti.
Questo che ho raccontato io si riferiva ad un supermercato, sempre lo stesso. Mi sembra solo la storia dell’etichetta sulla manica fosse di un’altro supermercato. Gli altri erano ok.


----------



## perplesso (11 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Domenica mattina al supermercato. Le fragole tra le cose da prendere.
> La facilità con cui mi distraggo, devio dalla lista originale o mi faccio infinocchiare da quelle ammaliatrici promoter, spingono mia moglie, saggiamente, ad affidarmi alla supervisione di mio figlio.
> 
> Chi ci vede, deve pensare:
> ...


io ti sotterro sotto i libri della scuola austriaca


----------



## Vera (11 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, confermo che mi è capitato varie volte ( recidivi eh) ad un supermercato in Italia. Facevo notare che i prezzi esposti ( non uno ma più) erano inferiori a quelli della cassa e nonostante le mie osservazioni la situazione si ripeteva ... con gli stessi prodotti. Quindi deduco che era voluto.
> È un buon esercizio della memoria, basta che ti ricordi qualche prezzo e poi controlli sullo scontrino.
> Un’altra furbata era quella di passare un prodotto due volte, anche se hai acquistato uno; poi ti dicono che è capitato per sbaglio, non sono neanche imbarazzate e non chiedono scusa, quindi mi sa anche questa volta di volontario.
> Oppure una volta una cassiera diceva che aveva attaccata ( senza saperlo) un’etichetta sulla manica ed è passata involontariamente. L’ho notato subito sullo scontrino perché era un prodotto su 7-8 euro, fosse stato meno sarebbe passato inosservato.
> Insomma bisogna controllare sempre lo scontrino.


Da sottolineare che è successo in italia, eh 
Non so, mi è successo solo una volta che la cassiera avesse digitato erroneamente un articolo. Gli errori sono umani.
Che interesse avrebbe una cassiera a battere più volte un articolo?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti sotterro sotto i libri della scuola austriaca


noto che hai sempre un vena violenta.
Però, ritengo che scavare zolfo sia peggiore.
Allora stai migliorando. Sono terapeutico.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Da sottolineare che è successo in italia, eh
> Non so, mi è successo solo una volta che la cassiera avesse digitato erroneamente un articolo. Gli errori sono umani.
> Che interesse avrebbe una cassiera a battere più volte un articolo?


Se ha memoria potrebbe farsi pagare la propria spesa. Ma i supermercati hanno metodi per impedirlo.


----------



## perplesso (11 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> noto che hai sempre un vena violenta.
> Però, ritengo che scavare zolfo sia peggiore.
> Allora stai migliorando. Sono terapeutico.


perchè evidentemente tu non hai idea di chi siano Von Mises e Rothbard, potresti finire per implorare la solfatara


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Da sottolineare che è successo in italia, eh
> Non so, mi è successo solo una volta che la cassiera avesse digitato erroneamente un articolo. Gli errori sono umani.
> Che interesse avrebbe una cassiera a battere più volte un articolo?


Quando chiude la cassa ha soldi in più rispetto il resoconto del suo registratore e se li in tasca


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando chiude la cassa ha soldi in più rispetto il resoconto del suo registratore e se li in tasca


Non ha soldi in più, perché risultano usciti gli articoli corrispondenti.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente tu non hai idea di chi siano Von Mises e Rothbard, potresti finire per implorare la solfatara


evidentemente nn hai idea dei testi indigesti e complessi che mi sono sorbito altrimenti non mi minacceresti con un libro.
Ma nn mi sembra il caso di portare la discussione su questo binario che assomiglia più ad una gara a chi lo tiene più lungo.
E sicuramente abbiamo passato da un pezzo quell'età.

P.s.
Comunque, non capisco perché meriterei una punizione.


----------



## Vera (12 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando chiude la cassa ha soldi in più rispetto il resoconto del suo registratore e se li in tasca


Non è così semplice come può sembrare. Gli articoli li ha battuti.
A fine turno si fa la chiusura ed il totale deve corrispondere ai soldi che ci sono nel cassetto. Tant'è che se c'è un ammanco ci rimette la cassiera di tasca propria.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è così semplice come può sembrare. Gli articoli li ha battuti.
> A fine turno si fa la chiusura ed il totale deve corrispondere ai soldi che ci sono nel cassetto. Tant'è che se c'è un ammanco ci rimette la cassiera di tasca propria.


Si, non credo sia semplicissimo.
Il loro software sicuramente ha una gestione del magazzino: tanti colli batti in cassa, tanti te ne scala dalla quantità disponibile
La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che a fine giornata ti prendi i prodotti battuti in eccesso allineando così il flusso di cassa con prodotti venduti/rimasti sullo scaffale.


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> evidentemente nn hai idea dei testi indigesti e complessi che mi sono sorbito altrimenti non mi minacceresti con un libro.
> Ma nn mi sembra il caso di portare la discussione su questo binario che assomiglia più ad una gara a chi lo tiene più lungo.
> E sicuramente abbiamo passato da un pezzo quell'età.
> 
> ...


la digeribilità di un testo è proporzionale all'interesse ed alla predisposizione, io potrei passare la vita sui tomi di fisica dei buchi neri supermassicci senza capirci na fava.   e magari farmi filare liscio un testo di diritto penale.  

più che una punizione sarebbe un esperimento


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la digeribilità di un testo è proporzionale all'interesse ed alla predisposzione, io potrei passare la vita sui tomi di fisica dei buchi supermassicci senza capirci na fava.   e magari farmi filare liscio un testo di diritto penale.
> 
> più che una punizione sarebbe un esperimento


ma propro per questo ti dico che lo stai proponendo come punizione per me incomprensibile.

è un esperimento di cui gia sai/sappiamo il risultato visto che concordiamo sulla stretta correlazione fra digeribilità di un testo e predisposizione/interesse della persona.


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2021)

col tempo capirai

semplicemente il primo post di questo 3d mi fa pensare che un robusto ripasso della teoria economica austriaca sarebbe d'uopo


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> col tempo capirai
> 
> semplicemente il primo post di questo 3d mi fa pensare che un robusto ripasso della teoria economica austriaca sarebbe d'uopo


Mi dispiace deluderti, ho letto qualcosa di economia in passato ma mai niente sulla economia austriaca.
Piuttosto che aspettare un eventuale contributo da parte del tempo alla mia crescita  potresti aiutarmi tu spiegandomi meglio la cosa?

Se ho fatto un tremendo errore nel parlare così a mio figlio, meglio saperlo ed eventualmente porre rimedio.
Non mi conosci ma ti assicuro sono una persona curiosa per le cose nuove ed apertissima alle critiche costruttive.


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2021)

Perplesso ha solo paura che tu stai crescendo una nuova generazione di "buonisti radical chic"


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è così semplice come può sembrare. Gli articoli li ha battuti.
> A fine turno si fa la chiusura ed il totale deve corrispondere ai soldi che ci sono nel cassetto. Tant'è che se c'è un ammanco ci rimette la cassiera di tasca propria.


eppure è spesso la stessa cassiera a fare lo stesso errore. Io credo che abbiano trovato il modo. Ala fine se sai come funziona il programma non è difficile fare gli storni. Ragione per cui tanti supermercati per gli storni delle singole casse ci vuole una chiave di sblocco che fornisce la cassa centrale su richiesta.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Perplesso ha solo paura che tu stai crescendo una nuova generazione di "buonisti radical chic"


a parte che ritengo tutte queste etichette dei simpatici ma sterili esercizi da fare sulla terrazza del film La grande bellezza...

Io non ci vedo tutto questo in quello che ho fatto.
Cerco di trasmettere a mio figlio che si deve aiutare chi è stato meno fortunato di noi.
Che aiutare nn significa solo buttare le monete nel cappello o nel piattino della scimmietta.
Ma è anche preferire certi prodotti, supportare certe microattività imprenditoriali che hanno come scopo, diversamente dai supermercati, la sopravvivenza.


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a parte che ritengo tutte queste etichette dei simpatici ma sterili esercizi da fare sulla terrazza del film La grande bellezza...
> 
> Io non ci vedo tutto questo in quello che ho fatto.
> Cerco di trasmettere a mio figlio che si deve aiutare chi è stato meno fortunato di noi.
> ...


....ma sono d'accordo, interpretavo la visione di perplessso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a parte che ritengo tutte queste etichette dei simpatici ma sterili esercizi da fare sulla terrazza del film La grande bellezza...
> 
> Io non ci vedo tutto questo in quello che ho fatto.
> Cerco di trasmettere a mio figlio che si deve aiutare chi è stato meno fortunato di noi.
> ...


A livello individuale non puoi mica cambiare l’Economia.
Puoi ritenere devastante la speculazione edilizia, ma tu hai bisogno di un posto dove vivere.


----------



## Vera (12 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Si, non credo sia semplicissimo.
> Il loro software sicuramente ha una gestione del magazzino: tanti colli batti in cassa, tanti te ne scala dalla quantità disponibile
> La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che a fine giornata ti prendi i prodotti battuti in eccesso allineando così il flusso di cassa con prodotti venduti/rimasti sullo scaffale.


Potrebbe funzionare nei piccoli market. Nella grande distribuzione la vedo molto dura.


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eppure è spesso la stessa cassiera a fare lo stesso errore. Io credo che abbiano trovato il modo. Ala fine se sai come funziona il programma non è difficile fare gli storni. Ragione per cui tanti supermercati per gli storni delle singole casse ci vuole una chiave di sblocco che fornisce la cassa centrale su richiesta.


La chiave di sblocco c'è l'hanno tutti i supermercati e viene detenuta dalla responsabile casse. Non so, se la cassiera, come pensi, fa i giochetti, temo non la vedrai più fra breve.


----------



## Vera (12 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Perplesso ha solo paura che tu stai crescendo una nuova generazione di "buonisti radical chic"


No, Perplesso vuole solo rompere le balle


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ....ma sono d'accordo, interpretavo la visione di perplessso


certo, ho capito.
La mia risposta era appunto sul significato dato da perplesso che senza la tua intermediazione non mi era chiaro.



Brunetta ha detto:


> A livello individuale non puoi mica cambiare l’Economia.
> Puoi ritenere devastante la speculazione edilizia, ma tu hai bisogno di un posto dove vivere.


Una formica non può ammazzare un elefante.
Anche se ci sono esempi di come, se le formiche si organizzano, ci possono riuscire.
basta guardare il caso, abbastanza recente, dell' andamento in borsa di Gamestop.

Il singolo poco può fare ma questo è un terreno minato.
Si rischia facilmente di essere rinunciatari, lassisti.
Si entra in un circolo vizioso dove non si fa niente per cambiare perchè il proprio contributo è come una goccia nell'oceano.
Ma l'oceano è fatto alla fine di tante gocce.

l'arma migliore nelle nostre mani è nell'educazione dei figli.
Io ci provo.
Anche se ho gia il sentore di un finale di vita abbandonato in una casa di ricovero di infimo ordine


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Anche se ho gia il sentore di un finale di vita abbandonato in una casa di ricovero di infimo ordine


Sempre più positivo....
Peggio di me.....
Per questo bisogna organizzarsi per tempo


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> No, Perplesso vuole solo rompere le balle


io no rompere le balle


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deluderti, ho letto qualcosa di economia in passato ma mai niente sulla economia austriaca.
> Piuttosto che aspettare un eventuale contributo da parte del tempo alla mia crescita  potresti aiutarmi tu spiegandomi meglio la cosa?
> 
> Se ho fatto un tremendo errore nel parlare così a mio figlio, meglio saperlo ed eventualmente porre rimedio.
> Non mi conosci ma ti assicuro sono una persona curiosa per le cose nuove ed apertissima alle critiche costruttive.


con calma se ne parlerà.  intanto partiamo dalla premessa di base: Keynes è il Male.  anche se siamo in un periodo parapostbellico e la sua economia in quel contesto lì funziona anche


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha soldi in più, perché risultano usciti gli articoli corrispondenti.


A me capita spessissimo con le offerte antispreco. Il prezzo viene conteggiato pieno. L'ultima volta, ieri l'altro, quasi un euro. Per carità, non cambierà la vita, ma non è giusto. Saranno solo errori? Sono buonafedista (fino ad un certo punto perché capitano spesso, e non solo a me)....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me capita spessissimo con le offerte antispreco. Il prezzo viene conteggiato pieno. L'ultima volta, ieri l'altro, quasi un euro. Per carità, non cambierà la vita, ma non è giusto. Saranno solo errori? Sono buonafedista (fino ad un certo punto perché capitano spesso, e non solo a me)....


Io penso che sia frequente l’errore


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che sia frequente l’errore


Può essere


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me capita spessissimo con le offerte antispreco. Il prezzo viene conteggiato pieno. L'ultima volta, ieri l'altro, quasi un euro. Per carità, non cambierà la vita, ma non è giusto. Saranno solo errori? Sono buonafedista (fino ad un certo punto perché capitano spesso, e non solo a me)....


Io rompo il cazzo all'inverosimile, ogni volta controllo lo scontrino e se c'è qualcosa che non mi torna vado alla cassa centrale e chiedo il controllo. 
Intanto si coprono a vicenda ,gli addetti, dimenticano di aggiornare i prezzi e per non fare andare nei casini il collega sostituiscono il prezzo dopo che si chiede la verifica. E dicono che il cliente ha visto male.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io rompo il cazzo all'inverosimile, ogni volta controllo lo scontrino e se c'è qualcosa che non mi torna vado alla cassa centrale e chiedo il controllo.
> Intanto si coprono a vicenda ,gli addetti, dimenticano di aggiornare i prezzi e per non fare andare nei casini il collega sostituiscono il prezzo dopo che si chiede la verifica. E dicono che il cliente ha visto male.


Io ho notato che ci sono alcuni cassieri a cui l'errore è - diciamo ricorrente più che ad altri. sarà errore. Come detto, può essere. Quel che è certo è che in taluni l'errore è molto ricorrente. Per dire, un pò di tempo fa un cassiere aveva sbagliato a battere gli sconti a una coppia di signori (che si sono arrabbiati perchè - essendo in età avanzata -  gli hanno finanche detto "magari credi di prenderci in giro solo perché ci vedi vecchi ") che era davanti a me. Allertata dalla "cosa" ho controllato pure il mio scontrino. Avevo preso una pizza surgelata, con lo sconto del 30% da farsi direttamente in cassa. Fatto notare che lo sconto non c'era stato, mi ha risposto che erano stati gli "addetti" che avevano sbagliato a mettere lo sconto. Al che gli ho risposto che se compro invogliata dallo sconto (che non mi sono inventata io) poi lo sconto lo voglio 
Morale c'era lì vicino la responsabile, ho segnalato il problema, ho chiesto spiegazione su come vengono indicate le merci in sconto, e alla fine anche in quel caso la pizza è stata scontata. Sì, ma ragazzi, chissà quante volte mi sono presa l'inculata perché non ho controllato lo scontrino, ora lo faccio quasi sempre....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2021)

Io non controllo mai nulla..


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non controllo mai nulla..


Più che altro... ma chi se li ricorda i prezzi esposti di tutto quello che compro?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che altro... ma chi se li ricorda i prezzi esposti di tutto quello che compro?


Esatto
Ma io non controllo nemmeno busta paga o cose simili


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esatto
> Ma io non controllo nemmeno busta paga o cose simili


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che altro... ma chi se li ricorda i prezzi esposti di tutto quello che compro?


Ho guardato (fatto caso) anche a quelli, e ho trovato la "fregatura" pure lì , tipo prezzi scontati in reparto speciale offerte e poi esposti a prezzo pieno al loro posto normale tra gli scaffali. Ma non ho detto nulla. Intendevo le offerte antispreco con il cartellino dello sconto sul prodotto (generalmente, ma non sempre, sono prodotti prossimi alla data di scadenza). Lo sconto viene applicato, in quei casi, direttamente alla cassa. Ebbene, spessissimo i cassieri se ne dimenticano (diciamo così), non so se sia un comportamento generalizzato o meno, ma nel mio supermercato è un comportamento che ho visto ben più di una volta.  Nemmeno io controllo, che so, le deleghe bancarie di pagamento di bollette & co....


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che altro... ma chi se li ricorda i prezzi esposti di tutto quello che compro?


Il paio di volte che mi è capitato di beccarli, era perchè ero entrato per solo uno o due prodotti.
Stonato come sono avevo dimenticato di prenderli.
Nel mio caso nn si tratta di incapacità a ricordare i numeri. Non mi ci applico proprio.
Ho un rifiuto verso uno spreco di risorse mentali per tale scopo.
Risorse, nel mio caso, carenti..quindi meglio ottimizzarne l'utilizzo... 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non controllo nemmeno busta paga o cose simili


meno male...non sono il solo....
Ho la fortuna di avere colleghi certosini che controllano anche la filigrana della busta paga in controluce.
Conoscendomi, gentilmente mi avvisano se ci sono potenziali errori.


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io rompo il cazzo all'inverosimile, ogni volta controllo lo scontrino e se c'è qualcosa che non mi torna vado alla cassa centrale e chiedo il controllo.
> Intanto si coprono a vicenda ,gli addetti, dimenticano di aggiornare i prezzi e per non fare andare nei casini il collega sostituiscono il prezzo dopo che si chiede la verifica. E dicono che il cliente ha visto male.


 ma che tu e la mia signora siete  identiche ? Delle volte che si comporta così blocca il supermercato , pensa una volta il direttore  ci dette l'articolo al prezzo indicato  , coi mando via  ma vedemmo che se la prese con chi  non aveva aggiornato l'etichetta , perchè la legge dice  che si paga quello che è citato sullo scontrino dei scaffali.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che tu e la mia signora siete  identiche ? Delle volte che si comporta così blocca il supermercato , pensa una volta il direttore  ci dette l'articolo al prezzo indicato  , coi mando via  ma vedemmo che se la prese con chi  non aveva aggiornato l'etichetta , perchè la legge dice  che si paga quello che è citato sullo scontrino dei scaffali.


Si, il prezzo che vale è quello esposto sugli scaffali vicino alla merce.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che tu e la mia signora siete  identiche ? Delle volte che si comporta così blocca il supermercato , pensa una volta il direttore  ci dette l'articolo al prezzo indicato  , coi mando via  ma vedemmo che se la prese con chi  non aveva aggiornato l'etichetta , perchè la legge dice  che si paga quello che è citato sullo scontrino dei scaffali.


Pensa che io da ragazzino mi divertivo nei supermercati a spostare i prezzi  e a mettere merce a caso nei carrelli lasciati incustoditi ... Ora basta divertimento troppe telecamere e troppi permalosi .


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pensa che io da ragazzino mi divertivo nei supermercati a spostare i prezzi  e a mettere merce a caso nei carrelli lasciati incustoditi ... Ora basta divertimento troppe telecamere e troppi permalosi .


eri un bambino birbante


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho notato che ci sono alcuni cassieri a cui l'errore è - diciamo ricorrente più che ad altri. sarà errore. Come detto, può essere. Quel che è certo è che in taluni l'errore è molto ricorrente. Per dire, un pò di tempo fa un cassiere aveva sbagliato a battere gli sconti a una coppia di signori (che si sono arrabbiati perchè - essendo in età avanzata -  gli hanno finanche detto "magari credi di prenderci in giro solo perché ci vedi vecchi ") che era davanti a me. Allertata dalla "cosa" ho controllato pure il mio scontrino. Avevo preso una pizza surgelata, con lo sconto del 30% da farsi direttamente in cassa. Fatto notare che lo sconto non c'era stato, mi ha risposto che erano stati gli "addetti" che avevano sbagliato a mettere lo sconto. Al che gli ho risposto che se compro invogliata dallo sconto (che non mi sono inventata io) poi lo sconto lo voglio
> Morale c'era lì vicino la responsabile, ho segnalato il problema, ho chiesto spiegazione su come vengono indicate le merci in sconto, e alla fine anche in quel caso la pizza è stata scontata. Sì, ma ragazzi, chissà quante volte mi sono presa l'inculata perché non ho controllato lo scontrino, ora lo faccio quasi sempre....


Controllo sempre tutto. 
E se mi vogliono fregare col discorso che hanno sbagliato ad esporre il prezzo lo rendo e mi faccio rimborsare subito. 
Sai quante persone non controllano e quanto incassano per non aver applicato le offerte.



ologramma ha detto:


> ma che tu e la mia signora siete  identiche ? Delle volte che si comporta così blocca il supermercato , pensa una volta il direttore  ci dette l'articolo al prezzo indicato  , coi mando via  ma vedemmo che se la prese con chi  non aveva aggiornato l'etichetta , perchè la legge dice  che si paga quello che è citato sullo scontrino dei scaffali.


Ma è un nostro diritto godere delle offerte, se no non fatele. 
Sono magnanimo quando si tratta di 10 centesimi per il resto proprio no.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Pensa che io da ragazzino mi divertivo nei supermercati a spostare i prezzi  e a mettere merce a caso nei carrelli lasciati incustoditi ... Ora basta divertimento troppe telecamere e troppi permalosi .


Mia figlia spostava i prezzi


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2021)

Io uso il SalvaTempo così controllo nel mentre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2021)

Comunicatemi i supermercati, così non rischio di trovarmi dietro di voi.


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non controllo mai nulla..





Lostris ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.





Ulisse ha detto:


> meno male...non sono il solo....


Manco io, manco io!

Troppo faticoso concentrarsi su queste cose... preferisco sprecare le mie risorse su altro.
C'è da di dire che per lo stipendio non ne ho bisogno: il mio datore di lavoro è "grosso e serio", quindi non può fare errori in malafede. 
Per la spesa, compro solo quello che mi serve (o che voglio), che ho già deciso di comprare e del tipo che voglio comprare: non guardo neanche le offerte!

Chissà quante inculate avrò preso...


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

L'altro giorno dietro casa mia un'auto è volata giù dal ponte sui binari della ferrovia ed è morto il conducente.
Una Duster col telaio della Clio ha divelto il New Jersey del ponte autostrade.
Sembra che non ci fossero punti di ancoraggio. I jersey erano solo appoggiati.
Adesso sul baratro hanno messo dei nastri rossi in plastica, tanto per indicare di non cadere in quel punto.
I controlli effettivamente servirebbero, ma non sulla spesa...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Manco io, manco io!
> 
> Troppo faticoso concentrarsi su queste cose... preferisco sprecare le mie risorse su altro.
> C'è da di dire che per lo stipendio non ne ho bisogno: il mio datore di lavoro è "grosso e serio", quindi non può fare errori in malafede.
> ...


Sicuramente, sei il cliente perfetto


----------

